# Gainesville, FL-1 German Shepherd, blk



## GwendyDVM (Apr 4, 2009)

Last week I posted information about the 3 German Shepherds of my friend Dwight Massengale who passed away. The dogs were at Animal Control which considered them too aggressive/unsocialized to adopt out unless it was to a person with training/rehabilitation experience who could safely handle and confine them. All dogs were supposed to be euthanized yesterday because we could not find them homes and our "time" was up. But Animal Control have given the youngest dogs, Natasha - 4 years old, one more week to find a home. Apparently she has warmed up to her handler at the shelter, licking her hand and acting more relaxed around her (she is still considered unpredictable). She is the most socialized of the three as Dwight used to take her places with him. My friend is the veterinary behaviorist at the University of Florida and is willing to work with Natasha's adopter (I will happily cover the fees.)

If you are interested or need more information, please contact me at [email protected]. You can also phone Alachua County Animal Services if you would like to speak directly to the shelter.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your friend and his two beloved pets. I sure hope that Natasha gets another chance. It might help if you could get a picture (or several) of her and post them here. It always helps to see what the dog looks like.

Good luck and thank you for trying to help these poor dogs.


----------

